# clutch operating cylinder?



## eishiba (Sep 23, 2009)

The book calls this the clutch operating cylinder? The rubber boot is leaking and this is why my 85 300zx 5 speed, the clutch pedal is going down to the floor and the clutch resevoir won't keep fluid. Can you just change the boot? Or do you have to replace the entire cylinder? Is there anything special that has to be done? Transmissions make me nervous. Do I have to line anything up with anything inside the transmission?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

The boot is just a dust boot; it's the seal on the internal piston (much like a brake wheel cylinder) that is leaking. Replace the clutch operating cylinder (aka "slave cylinder") and bleed the system. If there is a lot of time or mileage on the clutch master cylinder and hose, I would replace them, too, if it were mine. It's an easy job; just unbolt and remove from the hose and reverse to install. Sometimes you can just gravity bleed the system and be okay, otherwise, bleed it like you would bleed the brakes.


----------



## eishiba (Sep 23, 2009)

smj999smj said:


> The boot is just a dust boot; it's the seal on the internal piston (much like a brake wheel cylinder) that is leaking. Replace the clutch operating cylinder (aka "slave cylinder") and bleed the system. If there is a lot of time or mileage on the clutch master cylinder and hose, I would replace them, too, if it were mine. It's an easy job; just unbolt and remove from the hose and reverse to install. Sometimes you can just gravity bleed the system and be okay, otherwise, bleed it like you would bleed the brakes.


What is gravity bleeding?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Fill up the reservoir, crack open the bleed on the slave cylinder and let the fluid drip out the bleeder until the air is out.


----------



## eishiba (Sep 23, 2009)

smj999smj said:


> Fill up the reservoir, crack open the bleed on the slave cylinder and let the fluid drip out the bleeder until the air is out.


Is that as good as using the two person method? And do you still need to attach a hose and from the bleeder valve into a container of fluid?


----------



## i r teh noobz (Apr 26, 2007)

If you have a friend, just do it the old-fashioned way. Its faster. Gravity bleeding works fine most of the time but can take a while.

Slave cylinder is cake. Should take about 30 minutes to change and bleed. I highly recommend replacing the master cylinder as well. Its about 20 bucks at the parts store.


----------



## eishiba (Sep 23, 2009)

so its just two bolts and the hose?


----------



## i r teh noobz (Apr 26, 2007)

.......yes.


----------



## eishiba (Sep 23, 2009)

Sorry, I ask dumb questions only because I want to make sure I have everything right.


----------

